# Esse 350 Greenswitch Multifuel Boiler Inset Central Heating Stove



## packard (16 Sep 2009)

Hi,

Has anyone installed this stove (*Esse 350 Greenswitch Multifuel Boiler Inset Central Heating Stove)*and is it any good? Currently i have an open fire and backboiler and i want it out. Done a bit of research on the net and found this from Esse. It heats the room as well as the rads, If anyone has any info of cost and whatnot about installing this i'd very much appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Peter C (16 Sep 2009)

Nice stove, good heat output, usually needs professional installation, costs between €1200.00 and €1500.00 depending on the finish choosen.


----------



## packard (17 Sep 2009)

Thanks peter


----------



## fmc (23 Sep 2009)

Had good reports back from the ones we sold so far but cant belive thats the price the boiler model is E1650. Am I way out? The dry convector model would be those prices.


----------



## Pope John 11 (6 Nov 2009)

Any further reports back from this type of stove. Looking to heat a large sitting room & up to ten radiators.


----------



## packard (6 Nov 2009)

No nothing, sorry


----------



## marta (5 Dec 2009)

hi parkerd,
i got an esse 350 from england via the internet,cost me 1180 ,all in.thats with the stainless steel front,If i was to buy here,1500 and god knows the delivery charges just to get it 20mins up the road


----------



## Jildy (5 Dec 2009)

Is this a room sealed stove that requires an external air supply?

J


----------



## marta (9 Dec 2009)

you take out your fireplace,We got a fireplace company to do it as we were geting a new insert  ,they put morter down on the base where the fireplace was,you let that set for a couple of days so there's a proper base for your esse and all you do then is place the stove into the opening where your open fire was.My esse 350 will not be heating rads  so ask about that ,just go into one of the fireplace showrooms,you don't have to buy  there but you will get your aswers?the esse will let the smoke go up the chimney like a normal fire does,its no big mystery with the esse,there great and very easy to get fix up.the company cut our insert to the size of the esse cost 500 euro but with the savings via the net it all most worked out the same.hope that helps


----------

